

The Web Setup: StatusPage - borisjabes
http://blog.meldium.com/home/2013/12/4/the-web-setup-statuspage

======
ansimionescu
That was a decent read, but it's funny how meldium.com sounds like a cheap
Medium knock-off.

~~~
jdubs
It certainly seems like a trademarking issue.

------
bowlofpetunias
I wish that American companies would consider non-American scale when
selecting and naming their pricing options.

Statuspage refers to "Up To 100 Subscribers & 2 Team Members" as "Hobby".
Where I'm from, that's more than enough in terms of volume for a very
profitable B2B SaaS. The fact that it's called "hobby" is in itself a turn-
off.

Of course in that price range case you don't get a lot of the "pro" features,
but those features also come with volumes which are completely over the top,
which in turn creates the impression you are being overcharged for stuff you
don't need, phone/cable provider style.

Some get it right, like for instance Zendesk, where you pay per agent
(volume/scale), but the price per agent goes up as you choose a plan with more
features.

